# Coffee blending



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Do Coffee Blenders add anything else whilst blending coffee beans or later when preparing pre-ground coffee?

I ask because most of the beans I use come from the various Hill Tribes of Northern Thailand. The taste is generally very similar but in one case of pre-ground coffee the taste is very different which I prefer. I can now buy their beans and just wondering if I grind the beans the taste will be the same as their pre-ground version?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

In theory it should taste better when you grind it yourself as its fresher! Some freshness is lost when buying pre-ground, hence why grinding your own is preferable.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I've heard of farmers using things like fresh vanilla pods to add something extra to beans during storage. The pods are removed before roasting, but the aroma is still transferred. Who knows what the hill tribes do?


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

It was only a general question as to whether the practice was known. If that is the case in my query methinks it is more likely to be during the drying and storage stages perhaps with guidance from their American Agents who appear to sell much of their produce.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry double post:mad:


----------

